
Guests refuse to leave Airbnb host's house - uladzislau
http://edition.cnn.com/2014/07/23/travel/airbnb-squatters/
======
xiaoma
It's really disappointing that Airbnb didn't offer any help until _after_ the
story got picked up by the media.

